# Hickories ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Took a short break from fishing Sat in SW Ohio and took a look at a two woodlots I like to squirrel hunt and the hickory trees look loaded. Looks to be a good crop of buckeye and walnuts also, some good days ahead and---- it won't be long now !
How are things looking in your area ??
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My yard has several Hickory's and it is getting hard to walk around on the hillsides without stepping on a group of "ball bearings" and almost falling. I can't remember the last time we had such a heavy mast and so many nuts falling so early. The oaks are looking good too.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My daughter just bought a house & 8 acres out by Berlin,,,, it's full of beach & 3 or 4 Pig-nut hickorys. I HAVE NEVER seen so many beach nuts on a branch! The branches are actually bending & they are no-way near opening! The pig-nuts are starting to fall & the munks are hauling them away. I just can't wait till the turkeys find the beach nuts,,,,,, smoked turkey! ;>)


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Can't be worse than last season. I found some trees that had produce very few nuts.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> My yard has several Hickory's and it is getting hard to walk around on the hillsides without stepping on a group of "ball bearings" and almost falling. I can't remember the last time we had such a heavy mast and so many nuts falling so early. The oaks are looking good too.


Funny, I noticed that I had some hickory nuts on the ground last week...Way to early, must be a lot in the trees.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe now the deer will stay out of the corn fields


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They're starting to work on the buckeyes and pignuts, won't be long now.
Good luck and Good Hunting.


----------

